# Sticky  Protect your Collection



## Brown Safe

You might be know what to look for when buying a real watch but

*Buyer Beware! Are You Purchasing a Real Safe?*​
Above all else, safes are first and foremost about protection.
Sadly, the current safe market is oversaturated with inexpensive "safes" that provide no substantial protection. Outwardly, these safes can appear very robust, sporting massively thick doors with oversized locking bolts prominently protruding in all directions. Simply removing the door panel on these imposters reveals the ugly truth... The "massively thick" doors are household drywall panels wrapped in sheet metal, while the prodigious locking bolts terminate the moment they enter the door and are held in place by pencil-thin fasteners.

These "safes" can literally be pried open within minutes by inexperienced criminals using nothing more than a pair of common crowbars. Owning one of these safes is worse than having no safe, as the unit actually aids the criminal by grouping all the household treasures into one easy-opening storage box.


*NOT ALL SAFES ARE CREATED EQUAL*​As innovators within the safe industry for 35 years we have grown accustomed to unscrupulous companies continually stealing our ideas and passing them on as their own using grossly inadequate materials and cheap components, but the true victims are the consumers if their safe fails to perform. An informed decision is always the best decision. Here's a side by side comparison of a few claims other companies make vs. Brown Safes.
THEY MAY COPY OUR LOOK, BUT NOT OUR QUALITY.
&#8230;.look a little deeper and you'll find it's like comparing apples and oranges.














*STANDARD PROTECTION LEVEL*
If they carry a recognized security rating at all, then it is generally an RSC rating - the same protection level a household file cabinet carries. A Residential Security Container (RSC) protection rating simply means it can withstand an single unskilled attacker with a screwdriver for five minutes.
Our base level safe carries a protection level greater than the highest protection level generally offered by our competitors. A TL-15 rating means that even an assisted expert safecracker with intimate knowledge of the inner working of the safe and special tools cannot gain entrance to the safe in less than 15 minutes.








*FIRE PROTECTION*
They use different fire ratings and temperatures to hide their ineffective fire retarding ability. Often reducing the temperature so that more time of protection can be claimed. A common material used in these "safes" is simple household drywall, which offers only limited fire protection and no security at all.
We've developed a proprietary fire resistant composite and construction method to encase the solid steel core safe which greatly reduces heat transfer to the interior and protects contents for at least an hour and a half at a minimum of 1700 degrees Fahrenheit.
This cladding also offers additional burglary protection as it literally chews up carbide drill bits and saw blades.








*WARRANTY*
The competition's cost-cutting measures mean they produce a safe which simply won't last. A limited one year warranty for an item intended to protect your most treasured valuables raises questions regarding the ability of the product to perform its stated function.
We stand behind every safe and vault door we build, including every component of it. This covers the entire safe, including the lock, bolts, etc. It is a true 50 year warranty. If there is a problem with your safe we want to know about it, and we will make it right...Period.








*STEEL CONSTRUCTION*
There's no substitute for steel. It's the number one defense for keeping out an attacker. Anything less than a ¼ inch thick can be easily pried open in minutes. Be wary of builder's claims of "overall thickness" as this is a common technique disguised to hide the fact it's no more than two thin pieces of sheet metal with "burglary resistant" material, drywall, or air in-between.
The construction of a safe's door and walls is the most critical line of defense. One substantially thick steel door and five thick steel walls are the only fundamental means of preventing a determined criminal from gaining entrance. The minimum amount of steel used in our safes is often more than the competition offers even on their highest rated safes.

*LOCK*
Residential-Grade Lock
They use a residential-grade lock made from inferior electronic components which they've continually claimed for years to be "pending UL Type 1 listing".
U.L. Type 1 Commercial-Grade Lock
We only use high-security U.L. Rated commercial-grade locks with top-of-the-line electronics.
All of our locks meet both U.S. and European ratings.

*MIRROR*
Small Cheap Mirror
Their mirrors are thin and cheaply-made. The result is a reflection that is too small and unclear to be useful.
Full Length Mirror with Beveled Edges
We source substantially thick high-quality glass mirrors that run the full length of the interior door space so that it is both functional and distortion free.

*LIGHTING*
Common Rope Lighting
This is the same generic rope lighting you find at any hardware store. The result is an exposed light source and brackets with poor light quality.
Flush-Mounted LED Lighting
The lights we use are commercial-grade Hera ® LED jewel lights that cast a beautiful soft glow and help accentuate your safe's contents. They are both well-crafted and highly efficient.

*FABRIC*
Partially Covered in Cut-Rate Fabric
The majority of their safes don't include full fabric lining, and if they do, it is limited to the shelves and is often a poorly made automotive fabric.
Fully Lined in Velvet or Ultrasuede ®
The entire safe interior, shelves, and drawers of our safes are completely fabric lined in your choice of multiple colors in either soft velvet or luxurious Ultrasuede ®.

*View a Review of the Top Rated Gun Safes Here*

*A No-Nonsense Comparison of the Top Freestanding Gun Safes of 2016









Now that you know what to look for in a quality safe, you'll want to know how to select the right safe for your needs.

So just what kind of safe should I be looking for? What and who should it protect me from? What items should I be protecting? Where should I put the safe? How do I know the safe will do its job?

If you're seeking advice to these and other common safe questions, then we're here to help. This guide is filled with qualified answers to general safe questions and will even provide useful tips for the more studied safe expert.

This guide is intended to offer solid advice when buying a safe from any manufacturer, not just Brown Safe.

Here are the steps we suggest when deciding which safe is right for you:
Decide on a safe type - Our Safe Buying Tips page is a very handy aid in quickly defining the primary differences in all popular safe styles. It's the perfect guide when initially deciding which type of safe is right for you.

Learn the lingo - Read through the information in our Safe Terminology 101 guide, which quickly distills confusing safe terminology into easily digestible terms. We give common safe terms and their definitions in plain English, so it's easier to understand a safe's true capabilities or deficiencies.

Make a list of requirements - Once you understand the common safe terms and you've read through the pertinent information for your chosen safe type, you should have enough info to start your personalized list of safe requirements. To add definitive values to your requirements list, you can follow links within this guide to our own safe information pages where cold hard facts and figures are always available.

Be sure to take a look at the Protection Levels page as it identifies the key requirements to look for in any well-built safe.

Our Safe Buying Tips page is a great resource, providing highly helpful purchase suggestions for all safe types.

Compare safe builders based on your requirement list - We know we build the best, but you don't ...yet. So don't just rely on our word; compare your list of requirements to other safe builders. In this way you can appreciate the true superiority of a Brown Safe, along with having the pride and security that comes from knowing your cherished valuables are fully secured by the toughest safe on the block.

Unfortunately, researching the competition can be one of the more time-intensive steps in this process, as many safe builders don't readily provide the core information that reveals a safe's true ability to protect. Instead they use their own brand of confusing, information-deficient terminology to obscure the true protection level their safe offers.

Our Competitor Comparison page is a great time-saver, as it provides a direct comparison of the most important safe figures from a wide selection of top-selling manufacturers.

Despite the hoopla of high-protection features a safe company claims to have, any safe worth considering must have at least ¼" solid steel body and ½" solid steel door or better. If you settle for a safe with less steel, you are exposing all valuables you store within to SERIOUS risk of theft.

Make an informed decision - At this point you are no longer one of the countless uninformed victims that unscrupulous safe builders rely on to generate a quick buck at great personal risk to the buyer. You are now armed with enough knowledge to make an informed purchase about one of the most important assets you will own.*

*
*















Safes – Luxury Home Safes - Brown Safe Manufacturing, Inc.


The top manufacturer of luxury safes, jewelry safes, and vaults. We also offer a wide range of standard and custom built safes.




www.brownsafe.com




​


----------



## Brown Safe

Your passion is Watches. Our passion is protecting them


----------



## Brown Safe

The MAN SAFE Series
*WATCH SAFES*

You've worked hard to earn what you have, now it's time to make sure you keep it. These high-security watch safes guarantee your valuables are right where you intend them to be at all times.
The MAN SAFE by Brown Safe Manufacturing draws on the excellent engineering and craftsmanship gained from building high-security safes and vaults for the public and military for over 30 years, but with one big difference - This highly flexible safe for watches was fashioned from the ground up to accommodate and enrich the multi-faceted needs of the modern man.










*Available in 6 standard sizes and multiple interior configurations, or in any custom size and interior to fit your individual need.

CUSTOM-BUILT FOR YOU*
and designed to enhance a life well lived.
Finally, a high-security safe for watches that was designed specifically to make the items you've worked hard to obtain easier to secure, access, and enjoy.
Given Brown Safe's long-standing reputation for building the highest security safes for the government, military, research facilities and tech leaders, The MAN SAFE is the top choice for those seeking a convenient and secure watch and jewelry storage solution.










*FURNISHED WITH ALL THE FEATURES FOR FINE LIVING.*
The Man Safe satisfies more than security needs, this watch winder safe offers the organization needed to streamline the life of a busy professional. Giving the modern man the convenience of accessing all their important items in one secure spot.






























*OPTIMIZED FOR YOUR LIFE*
As the pace of life seems to constantly increase with every passing day, that which helps to optimize our lives becomes a welcome benefit.
*The MAN SAFE reinvents what a safe can be, and more importantly&#8230; how you can make use of it.*
The MAN SAFE is your hub - it's where you securely store daily necessities like car keys, wallet, and phone; as well as important items that aren't accessed daily but always need to be at the ready, like passports, precious metals, family heirlooms, and important documents.
By equipping the safe with cutting-edge features that streamline its use, coupled with the thoughtful inclusion of luxurious materials, the MAN SAFE functions as beautifully as it looks.










*WATCH SAFES DESIGNED TO PERFORM*
The MAN SAFE features custom made watch panels housing Orbita watch winders to display timepiece collections and keep fine watches functioning flawlessly at all times.

*Orbita® automatic watch winders are known for uncompromising quality and reliability. Their winding technology is recognized and acknowledged by both watch manufacturers and watch collectors all over the world.*
WITH THE MAN SAFE YOU CAN CHOOSE THE ORBITA WINDER TYPE THAT BEST SUITS THE NEED OF YOUR FINE TIMEPIECES.

*ROTORWIND WINDERS* _*Standard watch winder option:_
This winder is designed to swing the watch, instead of rotating it, to mimic the natural action of the wrist. At either 8 or 12 minute intervals, Rotorwind modules make one single revolution which triggers a series of oscillations that gently swing the watch back and forth.
ROTORWIND DETAILS

*PROGRAMMABLE WINDERS* _*Optional Upgrade:_
We know not all your watches have the same winding needs. With Orbita Programmable watch winders, a sophisticated microprocessor controls the watch winder cycles; and your choice of clockwise, counter-clockwise rotation, or automatic reversing when desired.
Set The Optimal Turns Per Day (TPD) For Individual Watches:
*650 800 950 1,300 1,600*
TPD TPD TPD TPD TPD
With pause intervals of 31, 25, 21, 15, and 12 minutes respectively. To determine the winding requirements of your particular watch, please visit the Orbita Database.
PROGRAMMABLE DETAILS


















* STYLE UNPARALLELED,
SECURITY UNRIVALED*
Dependable security is at the core of every safe produced by Brown Safe, and the MAN SAFE draws on this rich heritage of engineering the best of the best. The base level of protection offered in the MAN SAFE exceeds that of industry standards, because we believe that's what our clients deserve.

*
View All Standard Security Features

And for those clients who want the absolute ultimate in available security - we've got you covered&#8230;.in military-grade ballistic armor plating.*
With the MAN SAFE Elite edition, protection and performance are taken to new heights. This upgraded model receives additional high security features.
The body and door of this advanced model is made completely from military-grade ballistic armor plate. A material that far exceeds the penetration resistance of the toughest hardplates ever tested, at only a fraction of the thickness.
Typically, a safe rivaling this level of security would require three times the amount of steel, the excessive weight of which often limits them to ground floor installations. By developing innovative construction techniques, coupled with advancements in technology, we have pioneered the ability to use ballistic armor to gain an exponential degree of security at a minimal increase in weight. The result of which is a high security safe with a protection level that exceeds the current U. L. rating system and can be installed virtually anywhere you desire.
*
View All ELITE Security Features*











Ballistic Armor
Ballistic Armor plate is by far the strongest material we've tested. Material so strong that firing multiple .50 caliber bullets directly into the MAN SAFE results in nothing more than removing the paint. Aside from the missing paint, the safe shows little to no visible indentation, a feat no other known safe is capable of achieving, and a testament to the incredible strength of these safes.
> See the footage









Glass Plate Relockers
With this advanced security feature a tempered glass plate is positioned between the lock and the safe door. Any attempt to penetrate the door to access the lock will shatter the sensitive glass panel and release numerous hardened re-locker pins positioned at key locations throughout the safe's bolt work. Once triggered, the pins prevent the safe from opening until every pin has been identified, drilled, and extracted&#8230; an insurmountable task given a thief's limiting time constraints









Three-Way Boltwork
Hardened 1″ diameter locking bolts are added to both the upper and lower portion of the door to further strengthen its ability to resist attack. With three-way boltwork the MAN SAFE denies any attempt to wedge or pry the door open. These robust bolts also gain an improved dynamic anti-drive design that makes it unfeasible to force any bolt open through mechanical or hydraulic means.

*REVOLUTIONARY FIRE RESISTANCE*
Here at Brown Safe we developed a proven design to protect your valuables during a fire.
*Through a complete re-examination of construction methods and materials we have developed an extraordinarily effective means of shielding the contents within the safe from fire.*
Once the safe has been built with the desired level of burglary protection, it undergoes our proprietary fire cladding process. The walls of the MAN SAFE are encased within 2½" of poured composite material comprised of a high-pressure concrete based mixture and the door of the safe receives a 2″ layer of composite material.
*
What's Gained with Fire Protection?

We offer the best fire protection in the industry! That's a bold claim, we know, but we stand behind it.*
Here's why our Fire Protection is better than the rest


----------



## Brown Safe

Brown Safe Manufacturing
1081 Poinsettia Ave.
Vista, CA 92081
United States​*Worldwide Sales*: (760)233-2293
*Support*: (760)233-2293
*Fax*: (760)233-2297
*Email*: [email protected]
*Website*: www.brownsafe.com


----------



## Brown Safe

*Real World Fire Testimonials*

The October 2007 California wildfires were a series of fires that began burning across Southern California on October 20. At least 1,500 homes were destroyed and over 500,000 acres (2,000 km) of land burned from Santa Barbara County to the U.S.-Mexico border. This was one of the largest fire disasters in recorded U.S. history.

Over half a million people were forced to evacuate their homes from this unstoppable onslaught. Upon returning, 1,500 survivors found there was nothing left to return to. These unlucky soles had lost everything.
But within this story of devastation and despair, triumph found its way to a few families who had the foresight to prepare for such an event.

Typical firewall style fire safes are rated to withstand temperatures of 1200°F for 30 minutes, but what happens when the temperatures rise much higher, and what if no one comes to extinguish the fire? These are exactly the extreme conditions our safes were subjected to in this real world crisis. When caught in the path of an unyielding class one wildfire, the term "fire protection" is truly put to the test.

The "Witch Fire", the most destructive of the 2007 California wildfires, ravaged the communities encircling Brown Safe's manufacturing facility. Two customer safes not only took a direct hit from the fire, they also happened to be located in garages amidst large quantities of highly flammable materials including paint, gasoline, plywood, and full welding tanks. The safes were assaulted by extreme temperatures for hours and were left to broil for days within the ensuing ember mounds before firefighters were finally able to move in and extinguish the smoking heaps.
When subjected to conditions this severe, it's foolhardy to expect any fire safe to even remain standing. But for these safes to actually prevail in protecting the safes precious contents, one may be inclined to call this a minor miracle&#8230; But the simple truth, as these following testimonials reflect, is Brown Safe builds VERY substantial fire safes.


----------



## Brown Safe

Built to survive


----------

